# Mike's 2022 journal



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Getting off to a rough start this year. First time ever experiencing snow mold, I assume it's a KBG thing, or maybe because it's a newly seeded lawn in Sept. 2021.



This was March 21st.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Fast forward to April 15th and I feel silly complaining about snow mold after seeing the destruction of my delicate babies. Shallow roots has made the worms an easy feast for skunk the past few nights.





I have motion sensor sprinklers on order but not arriving for another week.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I am surprised to see your Bewitched affected by snow mold. Bewitched has always been very resilient from SM from what I have seen.

Spoon feeding light apps of nitrogen and providing proper irrigation this spring will be your friend to fill in the skunk damage.


----------

